# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Φοβισμένη καρδερίνα

## fwfouska

Γεια σας είμαι νέο μέλος και δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στο σωστό μέρος το θέμα που ανοίγω. Χθες ο καλός μου, μου αγόρασε μια καρδερίνα για δώρο του Αγ. Βαλεντίνου. Ήθελα ένα πουλάκι εδώ και καιρό γιατί στο μαγαζί μου έξω έρχονται αρκετά περιστέρια και τα ταΐζω εδώ και πολύ καιρό και τρώνε και από το χέρι μου  :Big Grin: . Έτσι θεώρησε ότι ένα πουλί θα ήταν ωραίο δώρο μιας και τα αγαπώ πολύ. Είναι 1 έτους το συγκεκριμένο που μου πήρε από pet shop και αρσενικό. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος που να το κάνω να μη με φοβάται; Γιατί κάθε φορά που πλησιάζω στο κλουβί σε απόσταση 1 μέτρου αυτό αρχίζει και πετάει σαν παλαβό στο κλουβί.

----------


## mitsman

Υπαρχει τρόπος και μάλιστα πολυ σιγουρος για να μην σας φοβαται!!!!! να παρετε το κλουβάκι να βγείτε έξω απο το μαγαζι σας και να το αφήσετε ελευθερο!!!
ΠΡοφανως το συγκεκριμένο πουλάκι ειναι πιασμένο παράνομα απο την φύση και καποιοι (πετ σοπ) το εμπορευτηκαν...

Δυστυχως οταν εχεις ολοκληρο τον κοσμο δικο σου ειναι πολύ δυσκολο να συμβιβαστεις με 50 εκατοστα κλουβακι!

----------


## fwfouska

Και πως ξερω οτι το καρδερινι που αγοραζω δεν ειναι παρανομα πιασμενο? Απο π το καταλαβαινω? Και τωρα δλδ αν το αφησω ελευθερο θα ειναι καλα εξω?

----------


## petran

> Γεια σας είμαι νέο μέλος και δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στο σωστό μέρος το θέμα που ανοίγω. Χθες ο καλός μου, μου αγόρασε μια καρδερίνα για δώρο του Αγ. Βαλεντίνου. Ήθελα ένα πουλάκι εδώ και καιρό γιατί στο μαγαζί μου έξω έρχονται αρκετά περιστέρια και τα ταΐζω εδώ και πολύ καιρό και τρώνε και από το χέρι μου . Έτσι θεώρησε ότι ένα πουλί θα ήταν ωραίο δώρο μιας και τα αγαπώ πολύ. Είναι 1 έτους το συγκεκριμένο που μου πήρε από pet shop και αρσενικό. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος που να το κάνω να μη με φοβάται; Γιατί κάθε φορά που πλησιάζω στο κλουβί σε απόσταση 1 μέτρου αυτό αρχίζει και πετάει σαν παλαβό στο κλουβί.


Καλημερα.
Καταρχην,δεν ξερω,αν μπορεις να ''γυρισεις''την γλωσσα και να γραφεις,ελληνικά.
Επισης τα περιστερια ειναι φορείς πολλων ασθενειων,οπως και άλλα αγριοπουλια.
Οτι πουλακι και αν εχεις,μην αφηνεις να ερχονται κοντα ξενα πουλια.
Επισης,πιο ''διαδραστικα'' πουλια ειναι οι παπαγαλοι.
Δηλαδη,ειναι δυσκολο(οχι ακατορθωτο)άλλα πουλακια,να τα χαιδευεις,και να καθονται επανω σου(γιατι αυτο νομιζω εχεις στο μυαλο σου),οπως τα παπαγαλακια.
Υ.Γ:Μητσαρα,τα ειπες ολα :Happy0065:  :Happy0159:

----------


## NickKo

Λογικά ειναι πιασμενο , κατα 99% .. 
Δε βρισκεις τετοια πουλια εκτροφης ευκολα .. 

Συνηθως τα πιασμενα εχουν πολυ εντονα χρωματα και ισως επειδη χτυπιουντε οχι πολυ καλο πτερωμα , επισης αν συνεχιζει να χτυπιεται ολη την ωρα πανω κατω , ειναι τρομαγμενο μονιμως , και ειδικα αν δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδαρακι του ( κλειστου τυπου δαχτυλιδι οπως τα καναρινια αν εχεις προσεξει ) .. καθως και η τιμη του ηταν γυρω στα 10 - 20 ευρω , τοτε οι πιθανοτητες πανε στο 100 % να ειναι πιασμενο .. 

Αν ισχυει αυτο δε ξερεις αν ειναι ενος ετους , δε ξερεις ποτε πιαστηκε , και δε ξερω αν σιγουρα ειναι και αρσενικο .. Πιθανοτατα δε θα σου κελαιδισει ή θα σου παρει 1 χρονο και αν , ο φοβος του δε θα φυγει ποτε , και δε ξερουμε ποσο θα επιβιωσει στην αιχμαλωσια καθως τα περισσοτερα χανονται γρηγορα .. ( και εκεινο θα μαραζωνει και εσυ θα στεναχωριεσαι που δεν εχεις ενα πουλακι οπως το φανταζοσουν ) ..

Τωρα το αν θα ειναι καλα εξω ε3αρταται που μενεις , σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται το πτερωμα του και που θα το αφησεις .. 
Αν εχει την ουρα του και τα φτερα του καλα και το αφησεις σε καποιο αλσακι ή και χωραφια λιγο εξω απο τη πολη οπου βλεπεις βλαστηση και αν ειναι δυνατον όπου εχεις δει και εχεις ακουσει διαφορα παρομοια πουλια μια χαρα θα ειναι ..

Μπορεις επισης να επικοινωνησεις με το ΕΚΠΑΖ να σου πουν τι να κανεις , θα ηταν το καλυτερο .. 

Αφου γινουν αυτα μπορεις να κανεις μια ερυενα ή και να σε βοηθησουμε να αποφασισεις τι πουλακι να παρεις ωστε και εκεινο και εσυ να ειστε ευχαριστημενοι και να περνατε ομορφα : )

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Φωτεινή η καρδερίνα σου είναι σίγουρα πιασμένη και σίγουρα μετράει αντίστροφα ο χρόνος για αυτή. Επειδή έχω καταλάβει πως σε διέπει μία ευαισθησία εφόσον ταΐζεις τα περιστέρια και μάλιστα σε έχουν εμπιστευτεί σε τέτοιο σημείο, σίγουρα δε θα αφήσεις να πάει χαμένη η καρδερινούλα. Μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας. Συγκεκριμένα τα δύο αυτά θέματα: Η ιστορία μιας καρδερίνας που την λέγανε Κίτσο και Να γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας! Μην την απελευθερώσεις έτσι, αν και θα μπορούσε άνετα να απελευθερωθεί αφού φαίνεται πρόσφατα πιασμένη. Επικοινώνησε με την ΑΝΙΜΑ ή ΕΚΠΑΖ ώστε να σου πουν τι να κάνεις ενώ αν βρίσκεσαι κοντά τους μπορεί και να τους τη στείλεις ώστε να κρίνουν πότε μπορεί να απελευθερωθεί ή να την προετοιμάσουν κατάλληλα για τη διαδικασία αυτή. Μπορεί να σου δώσουν και συμβουλές βέβαια. Θέλω να ελπίζω πως θα πράξεις το σωστό για το πουλάκι. Αν θέλεις κάτι που να της μοιάζει πάρε ένα καναρινάκι ή αν θες κάτι προς τα περιστέρια που να σε εμπιστεύεται, να το χαϊδεύεις και να περνάς καλά μαζί του τότε πήγαινε προς τα αγαπημένα μας παπαγαλάκια.

Για να καταλάβεις αν μία καρδερίνα είναι εκτροφής πρέπει να έχει δακτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου συγκεκριμένης διαμέτρου. Άλλα στοιχεία όμως που συνηγορούν ότι το πουλάκι είναι εκτροφής είναι τα συνήθως πιο "ξεθωριασμένα" και μουντά χρώματα φτερώματος, ανοιχτό ροζ και όχι σκούρα ή μαύρα. 

Ελπίζω να πάρεις τη σωστή απόφαση αφού απαγορεύεται ρητά η δημοσίευση θεμάτων που αφορούν πιασμένα. Ρίξε και μία ματιά στους κανόνες των ιθαγενών: Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών.

----------


## jk21

Φωτεινη σου εχουν γραψει ηδη τα παιδια ... δυστυχως οι παραδοσεις του τοπου μας και η μη τηρηση νομων , οδηγει στο να συνεχιζετε κατι που και συ ξερω οτι δεν θες να συμβαινει .Ουτε ο συζυγος σου πιθανοτατα , αφου πολλοι στον τοπο μας δεν ξερουν οτι αυτα τα πουλια συνηθως ειναι πιασμενα και οχι γεννημενα σε κλουβι . Βαλε μας μια φωτο να επιβεβαιωσουμε οτι πιθανοτατα το πουλακι ειναι αγριο , αν και η συμπεριφορα του δειχνει ειτε πιασμενο , ειτε 1 % μη κοινωνικοποιημενο πουλι εκτροφης . Περισσοτερο το 1 % το βαζω ,γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις καμμια φορα .Το πουλακι αν ειναι πιασμενο , πρεπει να επιστρεψει στη φυση με το σωστοτερο τροπο .Σε ποια περιοχη (ευρυτερη ) μενεις; εντος μεγαλης πολης ή κοντα στη φυση

----------


## fwfouska

Μιλησα με ανιμα κ μ ειπαν να βαλω τ πουλι σε ενα δωματιο κ να δω αν μπορει να πεταξει κ αν μπορει να το αφησω ελευθερο σε χωριο οχι σ πολη αλλα μονο οταν ανεβει η θερμοκρασια ανω των 12βαθμους. Το πουλι δεν μπορει να πεταξει τουλαχιστον οχι στο δωματιο μ επειδη ισως ηταν περιορισμενος ο χωρος. Για να το βγαλω φωτο επρεπε να το πιασω στα χερια μ γτ το κινιτο μ δεν βγαζει καθαρες φωτο.. Αλλα δεν ξερω πως να την ανεβασω

----------


## jk21

*


Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum**Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur**Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android*Με εναν απο τους τρεις τροπους

----------


## Efthimis98

Για να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες δες τα εξής θέματα: Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum, Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur, Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android. Ανάλογα με τη συσκευή σου και την εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιείς. 

Δεν μπορεί να πετάξει γιατί είναι αδύναμα τα φτερά πτήσης του ή του λείπουν τα πρωτεύοντα; Βάλε μία φωτογραφία του πουλιού να δούμε την κατάστασή του. Αν το άφηνες στο δωμάτιο σου και μπορούσε να πετάξει να είσαι σίγουρη πως θα το έπιανες πολύ δύσκολα. Όταν μπορέσει και πετάξει θα το πιάσεις αφού είναι σκοτεινό το δωμάτιο, δηλαδή κλειστά φώτα και παντζούρι ώστε να μη βλέπει. Και το πιάνεις με μία πετσέτα, θα το σκεπάσεις από πάνω και μετά θα βάλεις το χέρι σου από μέσα ώστε να το πιάσεις. Προσοχή στα τζάμια, να είναι τραβηγμένες οι κουρτίνες και προσοχή σε αιχμηρά αντικείμενα, τυχόν ενυδρεία κ.λπ.. Δεν είναι περιορισμένος ο χώρος όπως στο κλουβί.

(*Υγ:* Γράφαμε μαζί Δημήτρη)

----------


## fwfouska

Σημερα τραγουδησε κιολας το καλο μου. Εχω στεναχωρεθει πολυ με το θεμα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικό βρε Φωτεινή, αλλά ξέρεις ότι είναι το σωστό. Πιστεύω πως σύντομα όμως θα αποκτήσεις αυτό που πραγματικά ψάχνεις και θέλεις, είμαστε εδώ για να σε καθοδηγήσουμε και ανάλογα με αυτό που θες να σου πούμε τι ταιριάζει σε εσένα περισσότερο ή ακόμη και να το ανακαλύψεις μόνη σου.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Δεν πρεπει να στενοχωριεσαι ! Δεν θα ειχε καλυτερη τυχη απο αυτη που τωρα εχει .Επεσε σε ενα ατομο που ενδιαφερετε για αυτο . Εσυ εισαι που θα το περιποιηθεις και θα του προσφερεις το χωρο να ζησει , μεχρι να φτιαξει ο καιρος οπως σου ειπε η ΑΝΙΜΑ και μεις θα μαστε εδω σε οτι χρειαστεις στη διαχειριση του , ειτε ειναι πουλι για απελευθερωση ειτε και οχι .Αν το πρωτο , να ξερεις θα θυμασαι για παντα με χαρα τη στιγμη που θα το δεις να γυρνα ελευθερο στο σπιτι του , οπως και το πιθανοτατα κελαηδησμα του τη στιγμη που θα φευγει ...

----------


## fwfouska



----------


## fwfouska

Επιτελους τα καταφερα θα βαλω ακομα μια ισως ειναι πιο καθαρη

----------


## jk21

Φωτεινη τα μαυρα ποδια και η μπορντω μασκα , δεν αφηνουν κανενα περιθωριο αμφιβολιας 


Πουλι που περασε την πτερορια του τον αυγουστο και τους πρωτους φθινοπωρινους μηνες 1000 % στη φυση , φρεσκοπιασμενο , πανεμορφο , περηφανο !!!! 

Σε ποια περιοχη μενεις; αν δεν υπαρχει τοπος κοντα σου με υπαρκτους αυτη την εποχη πληθυσμους καρδερινας , με το που θα ερθει ο Μαρτης και θα ανεβει η θερμοκρασια , την απελευθερωνεις !  θα μαστε κοντα σου σε οτι χρειαστει για προετοιμασια και να εισαι ετοιμη και για τυχον αποτομη αδιαθεσια της , για την οποια θα μας ενημερωσεις .Αν εισαι κοντα και χρειαστουν φαρμακα , ισως μπορεσει και καποιος να σου δωσει .Δεν θελω να ειμαι γρουσουζης αλλα ειναι μια δυσκολη περιοδο για πουλια εκτροφης του ειδους της (γεννημενα σε κλουβι ) πολυ περισσοτερο για πιασμενα . Να του εχεις μιγμα για ιθαγενη αγορασμενο και να βρεις σκετο κανναβουρι , νιζερ ή ηλιοσπορο να εχει μια ταιστρα εξτρα να τρωει οσο θελει , ειδικα αν το εχεις εξω

----------


## fwfouska

Το εχω στο σπιτι μεσα. Εχω μαγαζι με ξυρους καρπους καλαμποκια σουσαμια σπορια εχω απο ολα απλα να μ πειτε τι ακριβως να του δινω. Μενω σερρες κ ο αντρας μ ειναι απο χωριο που εχει καρδερινες γτ το καλοκαιρι εθχαμε δει αρκετες. Εκει θα το αφησω αλλα ο καιρος δεν βοηθαει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Φωτεινή. Πραγματικά μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα! 

Μπορείς να περιμένεις μέχρι τότε. Για τη διατροφή μπορείς να δεις πληροφορίες και στο άρθρο του Δημήτρη: Η διατροφή των πτηνών. Να προσέξεις την καθαριότητα ιδιαίτερα και να είναι στην ησυχία του το πουλάκι, μην το πολύ ενοχλείτε.  :Big Grin:  Αν δε μπορεί να πετάξει λόγω αδυναμίας φτερών να το έχετε είτε σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί είτε να το αφήνεις στο δωμάτιο να ξεμουδιάζει και να αρχίσει να συνηθίζει ξανά.

----------


## fwfouska

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια να ειστε καλα.

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

Μπραβο φωτεινη...τυχερη η καρδερινα που επεσε στα χερια σου..παντως θεωρω πως μια καταγγελια του πετ σοπ στις αρμοδιες αρχες ειναι απαραιτητη.

----------


## Soulaki

Χαιρομαι που το πουλακι έπεσε στα χέρια σου, και ταυτόχρονα λυπαμαι, που θα πρεπει να το αποχωριστείς......
Ξερεις ομως οτι ειναι το καλύτερο γι αυτο, και αυτο θα αλαφρωσει την καρδούλα σου.
Οταν με το καλο, γυρίσει στο περιβάλλον που του ταιριάζει, τότε να παρεις ενα πουλακι.....που θα ειναι γεννημένο σε κλουβάκι, και θα γίνει το καλύτερο σου φιλαράκι.
Καλη αρχή, και καλη συνέχεια σου ευχομαι.

----------


## johnrider

Eνος ετους μπορει να ηταν ελευθερο. οταν το πιασανε φαινεται οτι ειναι 1-2 μηνες. Εγω προτεινω αυριο και ολας καπου εκτος πολης να ανοιξεις την πορτα και να φυγει. οσο μενει στο κλουβι υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να αρρωστησει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιάννη στο post #8 λέει η Φωτεινή πως δε μπορεί να πετάξει. Ή δεν κατάλαβα εγώ καλά;

----------


## jk21

το προβλημα στο πεταγμα , μπορει να οφειλεται ειτε σε προβλημα στα φτερα , ειτε σε αγκυλωση προσωρινη , ειτε ακομα και σε σοκ .Δεν ειναι στη φυση που αφεθηκε .Αλλα μεσα σε ενα σπιτι .Ακομα και οι παπαγαλοι που δεν εχουν κομμενα φτερα , δεν πετουν ανετα  . Για αμεση απελευθερωση ειμαι θετικος , μονο αν ηδη υπαρχουν στον τοπο που το αφησεις , πληθυσμος απ το ειδος της .Αλλιως να μπει η ανοιξη . Αν δεν ειναι πιασμενη στην ευρυτερη περιοχη ισως να μην ξερει περασματα κλπ για να βρεθει με αλλα πουλια .Η ανησυχια του Γιαννη εχει σαφως βαση ( και την εχω ηδη εκφρασει και γω ) για αναγκη αμεσης απελευθερωσης , αλλα πρεπει να μειωθουν τα ρισκα . Το χειμωνα τα πουλια αυτα ζουνε σε αγελες . Ο Μαρτης ομως ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι κοντα . Οταν ερθει η ωρα Φωτεινη , αν θες μας βγαζεις και ενα βιντεο να το βαλουμε εδω στην πορεια *Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!*Αν βρουμε τροπο να στειλουμε πουλακι απ Αθηνα εκει πανω , πρωτα ο Θεος αν θελεις , θα σου στειλω (δωρο φυσικα ) προς το τελος της ανοιξης καποιο απ τα νεα μου καναρινακια , που θα βγουν την ανοιξη 


Τριβε φυστικια (αναλατα ομως ) και δινε του , οπως ισως και αλλους ξηρους καρπους 

Σουσαμι επισης 

Ηλιοσπορους αψητους .Αν εχεις φρεσκια ψυχα ( θα ξερεις οτι ταγγιζει αν μεινει καθαρισμενη καποιο διαστημα ) σιγουρα θα πεσει με τα μουτρα

----------


## NickKo

Μην ανησυχεις αν μπορει να πεταξει ή αν θα μπορεσει να επιβιωσει , ειναι σιγουρο , αν καταφερε να πεταξει απο μια πλευρα του τοιχου στην αλλη ειναι οκ ( ισως ηταν απο το πολυ το στρες και επαθε κατι σαν αγκυλωση ή μικρος ο χωρος που δεν πεταξε οπως περιμενες ) .. εμενα περαν του οτι ειναι λιγο ανακατεμενα τα φτερα του χαμηλα κ ελαχιστα γδαρμενη η ουρα του , αλλο τραυμα δε φαινεται να εχει , μια χαρα μου φαινεται ετοιμο να επιστρεψει στη μητερα φυση ..

Γνωμη μου πηγαινε και αφησε το μια απο αυτες τις μερες οπου εκτος πολης θες , για θερμοκρασια Σερρες ανεβαινει και απο Σαββατο θα φτανει στς 17 βαθμους ....

Αν την ωρα που το αφησεις μπορεσεις να το πιασεις και τελικα δεν πεταξε οντως ( δεν νομιζω να συμβει κατι τετοιο ) , πιαστο βαλτο σε μεγαλυτερο κλουβι να μπορει να πεταξει και δωσε του τροφη αφθονη κυριως καναβουρι και νιζερ , και προσπαθησε μετα απο 10 μερες .. 

Για να σου γινει πιο ευκολο σκεψου οτι οσο πιο γρηγορα  " αδειασει " το κλουβακι τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα μπει μεσα ενα νεο πουλακι που θα σε κανει χαρουμενη , χωρις να εχεις τυψεις οτι θα μπορουσε να ειναι ελευθερο καθε στιγμη που το κοιτας : ) 
( Το χω περασει και γω 2-3 φορες οταν ημουν μικρος και μου φερναν δωρο πουλακια , και ειναι μαρτυριο .. μολις το αφησεις θα πεταξει ευθεια χοροπηδοντας πιθανον χαμηλα με ενα τσιτσιρισμα ευχαριστισης και θα νιωσεις παρα πολυ καλα και μεγαλη ανακουφιση που εκανες το σωστο ) .

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## fwfouska

Για σας παιδια το καρδερινακι σκεφτομαι να το αφησω αυριο ελευθερο γιατι θα παει ο πεθερος μου για ψαρεμα στ λιμνη και εκει εχει ακουσει πουλια να κελαηδάνε γιατι στο χωριο τετοια εποχη δεν εχω δει ουτε εχω ακουσει πουλακια.. Ειναι καλα σε περιοχη που εχει λιμνη? φυσικα δεν θα το αφησει ακριβως διπλα στη λιμνη αλλα μηπως εχει πιο κρυο εκει? Επισεις μια αλλη ερωτηση τα περιστερια που ταιζω εξω απο το μαγαζι μου υπαρχει περιπτωση να το φανε οι γατες? γτ τωρα τελευταια μαζευονται γατες επειδη βλεπουν πουλια κ προχθες στο τσακ προλαβα να διωξω τη γατα που ηταν ετοιμη να ορμηξει στο περιστερι που ταιζα

----------


## jk21

Φωτεινη δεν σου αποκλειω επιτυχη επιθεση απο τις γατες αλλα συνηθως ξερουν ποτε να σηκωνονται και να τις αποφευγουν 

Για την καρδερινα , εχει σημασια ο βιοτοπος γυρω απ τη λιμνη (ειδος βλαστησης και υπαρξη φυτων , απο τον σπορο ή τον καρπο των οποιων τρεφονται οι καρδερινες ) και το ειδος των πουλιων που ακουει ο πεθερος σου .Η υπαρξη γνωστης τροφης , θα του εξασφαλισει ενεργεια οσο θα εχει ακομα κρυο και ισως μεχρι να βρει πουλια του ειδους του , για να ακολουθησει .Αν δεν υπαρχει εμφανης τετοιου ειδους βλαστηση , θα οδηγηθει στη δοκιμη σπορων αγνωστων σε αυτο , που ισως ειναι τοξικοι καποιοι , ισως οχι .Ειναι ενα καποιο ρισκο .Αν εβρισκε πουλια του ειδους του , ειχε ετοιμασθει ενεργειακα (με την ληψη σπορων οπως νιζερ , κανναβουρι , ηλιοσπορο , σουσαμι σε ποσοτητα για καποιες μερες πριν φυγει ωστε να αποθηκευσει λιπος  αλλα και παροχη ηλεκτρολυτων και δεξτροζης πχ μεσω almora plus απο φαρμακεια ) τα πραγματα απο κει και περα θα ειναι πιο ευκολα και θα ανεβαζαν κατακορυφα τα ποσοστα επιβιωσης . 

Θα ηταν χρησιμο να μας αναφερεις συγκεκριμενα απο ποια περιοχη εισαι .Οχι ακριβης διευθυνση

----------

